# Gush catch pen is nice, but this was free :)



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Ingenious i say


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice. Keep us posted on if it works or not.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Left it in the tank overnight - caught a scud! and a bunch of tiny little snails 

A design revision though - the scud was alive and kicking at 4:00pm yesterday, dead this morning. Opened the top and the water had a smell, I think a combination of too much food as bait decaying and no O2 in the water since it was sealed (except for the little tube).

Cut a big hole in the lid, closed it over a piece of window screen. Makes the lid tough to get on, but should provide plenty of water exchange and keep any caught critters alive. 

Version 1.1


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

The screen is going to allow anything caught to escape if they're small enough.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Clemsons2k said:


> The screen is going to allow anything caught to escape if they're small enough.


You bet, figured it could stay in the tank like this for long periods - or I can swap out a solid lid for short periods if I need to catch anything tiny.


----------



## alexei (May 8, 2012)

you could also use no-see-um netting like is used on backpacking tents


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

alexei said:


> you could also use no-see-um netting like is used on backpacking tents


Great idea! Have to find a little of that


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Or a bit of pantihose maybe?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Panty hose would work great

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darks!de (Oct 19, 2004)

+1 pantyhose.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Alyssa said:


> Or a bit of pantihose maybe?


:thumbsup:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

This is interesting!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Alyssa said:


> Or a bit of pantihose maybe?


Even better! Easier to close the lid too


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think you'd even need a lid. 

Just stretch the pantihose over the top and then do a running stitch or rubberband around the air hose on the bottom.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

That's pretty cool. Keeping an eye on this.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice work, i made my own version as well last night - For more info check out DIY Planaria Trap.

I have caught 6 or 7 since last night


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Alyssa said:


> I don't think you'd even need a lid.
> 
> Just stretch the pantihose over the top and then do a running stitch or rubberband around the air hose on the bottom.


 
I agree, that should do the trick.

Might swap the airline for a cut piece of drinking straw for a bigger entrance


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

awesome idea. gonna have to use this to catch wee snails.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

this is what I made after seeing a post on the forum


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

shift said:


> Nice work, i made my own version as well last night - For more info check out DIY Planaria Trap.
> 
> I have caught 6 or 7 since last night


Looks great. What "bait" did you use?


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

umdterps96 said:


> Looks great. What "bait" did you use?


hikari sinking wafers and micro pellets


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

The one with the Api test tube is the way to go, i have enough of those lying around. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff, thanks for the tip. i'm going to have to try this one myself


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

i find blood worms or any frozen food seems to work very well for bait


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Would something like that work for Planaria?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

That exactly what i built mine for works like a charm http://fishtankprojects.com/diy-aquarium-projects/diy-planaria-trap.html


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool think I will try that for my shrimp tank


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this diy. I love having a chemical free way of pest control!


----------

